# (macosX.4,iTerm)amélioration du terminal



## lolveley (12 Août 2007)

salut,

voici l'objet de ma recherche: existe-t-il une commande unix ou un programme de terminal capable d'afficher le texte que l'on tape d'une autre couleur que celui renvoyé par l'ordinateur?
par ex. si je tape "ls", "ls" sera affiché en bleu et le résultat (fichiers+prompt) sera affiché en vert.
je trouve que ça serait bien pratique lorsqu'on doit revenir en arrière pour étudier le texte dans la fenêtre, pour faire la différence entre un immonde code de compilation et les commandes que j'ai tapées.

j'utilise actuellement iterm, mais je n'ai pas trouvé une telle option.

merci,

lolveley.


----------



## tatouille (12 Août 2007)

cd /usr/bin/ && ls -laG

la coloration d'un xterm emulator est assez basique

"je trouve que &#231;a serait bien pratique lorsqu'on doit revenir en arri&#232;re pour &#233;tudier le texte dans la fen&#234;tre"

proprement inutile


----------



## lolveley (12 Août 2007)

je ne trouve pas que ça soit inutile, mais pour un tel sujet chacun a ses goûts.

Bonne soirée tout de même.

lolveley.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Août 2007)

lolveley a dit:


> je ne trouve pas que ça soit inutile, mais pour un tel sujet chacun a ses goûts.
> 
> Bonne soirée tout de même.
> 
> lolveley.


MAIS POURQUOI T'&#201;CRIS EN GROS COMME &#199;A ? 


Tu peux d&#233;j&#224; personnaliser tes prompt (variable d'env PS1 et PS2) et leur donner une couleur diff&#233;rente (&#224; l'invite, pas &#224; ce que tu tape).

Par exemple voici ma PS1 :

```
PS1="\[\033[0;33m\][\h:\w]\[\033[m\] - \[\033[0;33m\]\t\[\033[m\]\n\[\033[1;33m\]\u\[\033[m\]$ ";
```

&#231;a donne &#231;a par exemple (avec ma config de iTerm) :








Ce que je tape est en vert (le m&#234;me que le $), ce que renvoie le terminal aussi.


----------



## lolveley (13 Août 2007)

oui, pour rechercher dans le texte c'est une bonne solution, mais comment utiliser cette variable ps1?

je précise en passant que je suis en newbie sur unix.

lolveley.


----------



## bompi (13 Août 2007)

La variable PS1, tu la d&#233;finis dans un fichier lu au d&#233;marrage du _shell_.
Pour un utilisateur donn&#233;, c'est le fichier _~/.bashrc_ que tu peux cr&#233;er s'il n'existe pas d&#233;j&#224;. Mieux vaut &#233;viter de toucher le fichier g&#233;n&#233;ral _/etc/bashrc_ qui est utilis&#233; par le syst&#232;me pour tous les utilisateurs.
Tu &#233;cris en bas du fichier une ligne :
	
	



```
export PS1="mon login qui me va bien"
```
et ce sera actif lors de la prochaine ouverture d'un shell.


----------



## lolveley (13 Août 2007)

c'est exactement ça!

merci,

lolveley.


----------



## tatouille (14 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> La variable PS1, tu la d&#233;finis dans un fichier lu au d&#233;marrage du _shell_.
> Pour un utilisateur donn&#233;, c'est le fichier _~/.bashrc_ que tu peux cr&#233;er s'il n'existe pas d&#233;j&#224;. Mieux vaut &#233;viter de toucher le fichier g&#233;n&#233;ral _/etc/bashrc_ qui est utilis&#233; par le syst&#232;me pour tous les utilisateurs.
> Tu &#233;cris en bas du fichier une ligne :
> 
> ...


   ca reste proprement inutile  si je m'amusais &#224; &#231;a quand je debug 
et pourquoi pas faire ca sur les dump assembler  genre rastafari

je suis sur que ca plerait &#224; Didier


----------



## bompi (14 Août 2007)

Bah ! Tout le monde n'est pas aussi fort, aussi beau et aussi pertinent que toi ...


----------

